# Here's some of my place



## Gulf Driver (Mar 19, 2007)

:tractorsm


----------



## Gulf Driver (Mar 19, 2007)

*It did'nt work*

I guess my illiteracy has come to be a problem. How do you submit pictures?

anyone?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

When you click on post reply, you have to navigate to the location your pictures are stored on your computer and then click on the button to upload them. Then click on submit reply.


----------



## DixieTom (Feb 11, 2006)

Is the tractor a pic of your place? I cannot see it yet!


----------



## Gulf Driver (Mar 19, 2007)

Well, after a couple of attempts at uploading the pics, I still could'nt get it done. If you could explain it in "mississippi talk" how to post pics, I might give it another try.


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

You must click on Post Reply

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j265/morganparadise/Junk/reply.gif" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>

Then scoll down below the white box that you type in and you will see *Options* and then just below that you will see *Attach file:* with a white box out beside it and a button that says *Browse* click on Browse then you find the pictures on your computer and attach them, remember that they must fit within the size requirements of 70048576 bytes or they will not load.
If for some reason you still cant figure it out you can email them to me and I will post them for you.
[email protected]


----------

